# 5 gal pea puffer tank :)



## emmynk (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh p.s. I'm waiting a couple weeks on the pea puffer, letting the tank get cycled and settled.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow that looks great! Really like that driftwood and aquatic plants you got there. Is your pea puffer going to be in brackish water?


----------



## emmynk (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you! No, I'm going to get the pea puffer, not the fig 8 or Indian puffer, so freshwater I'm pretty excited.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Steuss (Dec 19, 2013)

I have 4 pea puffers in my 20 high. I use the tank as a plant grow-out tank (trimmings from my 55 go in there until they are big enough to give/trade to local people). They are really fun. I feed mine snails from the 55, and when they see me come up the stairs, they will all swim to the glass to "beg."

Great job with the tank. I think the layout/plants you have make it look bigger than just a 5.


----------



## Charlieeex3 (Aug 18, 2013)

oo that's cool! I always wanted pea puffer fish but I couldn't put it in my community tank because Iv been told they nip on fins of other fish. Excited to see them in your tank soon.


----------



## emmynk (Jan 21, 2014)

Doctor Steuss said:


> Great job with the tank. I think the layout/plants you have make it look bigger than just a 5.


 Thank you! 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## emmynk (Jan 21, 2014)

Charlieeex3 said:


> oo that's cool! I always wanted pea puffer fish but I couldn't put it in my community tank because Iv been told they nip on fins of other fish. Excited to see them in your tank soon.


Yeah I've always wanted them too , and when I saw this 5 gal at goodwill I couldn't resist!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

good stuff! i love pea puffers, i had a 10 gallon puffer tank. Love them.


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am confused. Many of the things I have read from some nearby pet stores and forums say that pea puffers(a.k.a. Green Spotted Puffers) are recommended to be kept in brackish conditions. So what I am wondering is if the GSP that they sell at Walmart for example, are they really freshwater puffers or brackish?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Chulios66 said:


> I am confused. Many of the things I have read from some nearby pet stores and forums say that pea puffers(a.k.a. Green Spotted Puffers) are recommended to be kept in brackish conditions. So what I am wondering is if the GSP that they sell at Walmart for example, are they really freshwater puffers or brackish?


Green spotted puffers or GSPs are different than Dwarf Puffers.

Dwarf puffers dont get larger than 1" whereas Green Spotted Puffers get close to if not larger than 12".

Dwarf Puffers are true freshwater fish and GSPs are born in freshwater in the wild, swim down the stream closer to the ocean ( brakish ) and sometimes even go full marine where they thrive in the ocean.

here is a picture of both a dwarf puffer and a green spotted puffer in the same little jar ( which you should never do )











Dwarf Puffer









Green Spotted Puffer ( what you see at walmart, which is a shame )


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Thank You*

I guess it was false advertisement when I went to my walmart. They said that the GSP only grew to about 4 inches. I am thinking of getting some puffers so I had to clear that out of my head first. Thanks for the help Sean W. roud:


----------



## emmynk (Jan 21, 2014)

They sell puffers at Walmart?  who made that decision! No puffer is an easy pet... hm.I'm so excited to get him. I wanna wait and make sure the tank is perfect, but I still cant wait!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

emmynk said:


> They sell puffers at Walmart?  who made that decision! No puffer is an easy pet... hm.I'm so excited to get him. I wanna wait and make sure the tank is perfect, but I still cant wait!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


yup, walmart sells Green Spotted Puffers, which is a shame because they are arguably one of the most difficult puffers to keep. its a shame, i dont look at their fish anymore just because i know they have 30+ GSPs crammed into a 20 gallon tank and they are all nipping and biting each other. very upsetting.


----------

